# my scorpion is not eating



## topgearjay (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi. I have recently added a scorpion to my pet collection. When I bought him I was told he was an Asian forrest, but there was some confusion so he maybe an emperor! I've had him for about 2 months now. He was doing fine after the first few weeks, eating regularly (once every 2 days) as advised by were I got him from. I have a small water pot that I keep watered and have a heat mat covering half the tank. I have about a half inch layer of soil in the cage that I try and keep moist. I fed him grasshoppers and he was taking them fine but after afew weeks he has stopped eating. I have tried on several occassions now putting in a grasshopper and leaving it for a couple of days before taking it back out because he hasn't eaten it. It has now been at least 3/4 weeks since he last ate. Is this anything to worry about and also would any of you have any advise on what I should do?!


----------



## darkness975 (Oct 17, 2012)

Well first off if you're getting your prey items from outside you should stop immediately.  The sky is the limit in terms of what kinds of pesticides/diseases/parasites/etc they can be carrying.  Stick with store bought crickets (or roaches if he'll take them) and keep them for a couple days to make sure they're healthy.  

You also need more substrate.  A half inch is not enough, you should have around 6 inches.  Also where did you get the soil?  Are there plant fertilizers in it?  

What is the temp/humidity? 

Also, even in the most optimum conditions sometimes scorpions fast (particularly forest species).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShredderEmp (Oct 17, 2012)

First you need to answer these basic questions:

1) Where did you buy it from?

2) Do you have the correct habitat setup?

3) What instar is it?

4) How do you get his food?

5) How fat is it?

6) Do you the gender?

7) Did you do research?

8) Give us pictures.

9) How warm is it?

10) How big is the enclosure?


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 17, 2012)

I wouldn't feed anything from outside as said they might have pesticides etc. I have a 3" P,cavimanus and use a medium kk with 3.5" of substrate a coconut hide, bottle cap for water, mist a couple of times a day for humidity, temps 75-82f during the day and lower temps at night, seems to do well, I had the problem of my scorp not eating but he/she was just not hungry, yours might be the same, can you post a pic of your setup as this may help.


----------



## topgearjay (Oct 17, 2012)

@scorpion975
i dont get the prey from outside. i buy them from my local pet store. when i got him they gave me a box of grasshoppers (aprox 10), and i have tried crickets but that was when he stopped eating. i have added pictures of the cage i have, the shop i bought the stuff from said id need about 1/2 inch to an inch of soil in. i bought the soil from them, its the stuff you have to add water to. like i said there is only a water bowl in there at the moment. the place i bought the scorpion from said that this and the heat mat were all i would need so i am unable to check exact temp/humidity. what would your advise be?

@Shredderemp
1) my local pet shop that deals with lots of types of animals
2) i was told by them yes, but i have jus added pics so please let me know what u think
3) what is 'instar'
4) from pet shop
5) from what i can tell not very, but i am not sure what 'fat' would be like as i am inexperienced
6) no
7) i spoke to the people in the shop several times, but clearly not enough
8) i have added afew
9) unsure
10) 11 inch by 7 inch by 6 inch tall

@markmd
your setup seems to be a hell of a lot better than mine. as ive mentioned above im very inexperienced and am looking to try and hopefully find out some useful info from you guys on here. i have added some pics so all/any advice would be helpful!


----------



## darkness975 (Oct 17, 2012)

topgearjay said:


> @scorpion975
> i dont get the prey from outside. i buy them from my local pet store. when i got him they gave me a box of grasshoppers (aprox 10), and i have tried crickets but that was when he stopped eating. i have added pictures of the cage i have, the shop i bought the stuff from said id need about 1/2 inch to an inch of soil in. i bought the soil from them, its the stuff you have to add water to. like i said there is only a water bowl in there at the moment. the place i bought the scorpion from said that this and the heat mat were all i would need so i am unable to check exact temp/humidity. what would your advise be?


Most local pet stores have inexpensive temp/humidity gauges that you can stick to the side of the tank.  I would place them on the hot side.  The reason you want to monitor temp is because especially in the summer time it could potentially get too warm and because the heat mat raises the temp so much it could bring the temp inside the tank to over 100°F (37°C) if the ambient room temp is too high.  

Sadly to say most pet shops don't know much of anything about a lot of the animals in their care.  Forest species like a few inches to burrow.  

Instar means the life stage of the scorpion.  He is asking if the scorpion is a juvenile, sub adult, or fully adult in age.

Those kritter keeper type cages have a problem with humidity retention.  You should cover a portion of the holes to keep more humidity in.  

Also, from your pictures it appears you do not have a hide for your scorpion in there.  Personally I would say you should invest in a 5 1/2 (or preferably 10 gallon) size aquarium.  That gives you enough room to have a water dish, a few inches of substrate, a hide, and a couple decorations and also some open space he can wander in.  If you have no hide for him in there that would be a major factor as he is no doubt stressed.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Oct 17, 2012)

There are no pictures. We need them to tell species, and the underside to tell sex.

The correct habitat should include multiple hiding spots, at least four inches of sterile soil, a water source (check), the humidity and temperature should be around 80 (the heat pad NEVER goes under the tank, only on the sides or back). 

Do some research if you need more help.

Instar is the age, so when they are born they are first instar. After every molt they gain an instar, and molts stop at maturity which can be anywhere between 5th-8th depending on species. Because you bought it at a pet store, its probably wild caught like mine. THis means you cant know the instar for sure, only approximately. So if it is a P. imprerator, white telson (venom sac) is juvenile, milky white is sub-adult, and brown is adult. For Asian Forest Scorpions, black means it is adult. If it is an adult it will not molt anymore.

I would get a bigger tank as yours will likely get 6+ inches long.

If it looks like it ate a sausage take out all food items as it may moult or give birth depending on instar/gender.

EDIT: I found the pictures. Your is a Hetrometrus sp. Better lighting will be needed to determine age/species.


----------



## VictorHernandez (Oct 17, 2012)

Tropical Forest scorpions need at least 4 inches of moist substrate to burrow, and grasshoppers seem like a strange feeder.. And you should not place a heat pad under the tank, on the side is fine. What temperature is the enclosure kept at? What about the humidity? I think it might of just had enough. If it's nice and fat, then it's just full and will digest it and be ready to feed in a couple of days if the temp is right. It could also mean it's in pre-molt.
Edit:
I saw the pictures, and it looks like a Heterometrus species(Asian forest), like a Heterometrus spinifer, because of the shiny smooth chelae and shape of the telson. A clearer picture would be better.


----------



## Ludedor24 (Oct 18, 2012)

topgearjay said:


> Is this anything to worry about and also would any of you have any advise on what I should do?!



Nothing to worry about. They can survive a very long time without food. Just offer food once a week. No need to over complicate a problem.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Oct 18, 2012)

Make sure you have an appropriate temperature as too cold of a temperature I hear causes slow digestion as they are cold blooded.


----------



## topgearjay (Oct 19, 2012)

Many thanks for the advise so far.. y wud you advise not 2 have the heat mat under the cage?! I have checked and he doesn't appear 2 be fat at all, I have also been out and bought a hide for him I am goin to check the temp when I get home from work . Again thanks for all the advise! Victor why do you say grasshoppers seem a strange choose of food?


----------



## VictorHernandez (Oct 19, 2012)

topgearjay said:


> Many thanks for the advise so far.. y wud you advise not 2 have the heat mat under the cage?! I have checked and he doesn't appear 2 be fat at all, I have also been out and bought a hide for him I am goin to check the temp when I get home from work . Again thanks for all the advise! Victor why do you say grasshoppers seem a strange choose of food?


Keeping the heat pad under the tank can kill your scorpion, because when it gets too warm, it will try to escape the heat by burrowing deeper and deeper, untill it gets overheated and dies. And I think grasshoppers are a strange choice of feeder because I have never heard if anyone using them as feeders.


----------



## topgearjay (Oct 19, 2012)

I get ya.. makes sense!! Cheers, il move the mat to the back of the tank then! Thanks. Ah well I jus picked it when I got the scorpion n like a said e ate them for a week or 2 but I still have some so ill try feeding again 2nite n c ow it goes.. supose it cud b e jus doesn't like them ay


----------



## topgearjay (Oct 20, 2012)

just checked the temp and it is just below 70, that was with the heat mat underneath, so i have taken the heat mat and put it round the back, but that is where the temp gauge is. would there be a better place to put the temp gauge now, or leave it nxt to the heat mat? the humidity is also just below 70! i gave him a grasshopper last night but he didnt eat him over night :-/

edit: i have also posted a more clear pic of him 4 u all to check out


----------



## VictorHernandez (Oct 20, 2012)

I would put it on of the sides of the tank, and keep the water bowl on the opposite end and the side with the water bowl should be the most humid side.
Your scorpion is a asian forest scorpion, and all heterometrus species can be kept the same, but as for species, the chelae are larger and Look like a H. Laoticus, but the body doesnt Match and laoticus have reddish hues, so I believe it is a H. Spinifer.


----------



## Ricky seung (Feb 20, 2020)

My H. Troglodytes is getting oddly "fat" but hasnt ate in 4 months and is being very defensive


----------



## Lubed Tweezer (Feb 20, 2020)

Ricky seung said:


> My H. Troglodytes is getting oddly "fat" but hasnt ate in 4 months and is being very defensive


That sounds like a gravid scorpion ? If you think that could be the case, make sure it has a good dark hide and crank up the heat a bit.
That should make the scorplings pop out in just a few days. If you are sure it is not gravid then it could be a issue like internal organ damage or maybe just constipation.
And you might want to create your own thread instead of hijacking this one.


----------

